# Lady Gaga: «Ja, ich habe einen kleinen Penis!»



## Buterfly (6 Aug. 2009)

Lady Gaga behauptet, dass Sie einen Penis besitzt. Auslöser für dieses Geständnis ist ein Video-Konzertmitschnitt eines Live-Auftritts.

Es passierte auf dem Glastonbury Festival in England. Die Sängerin Lady Gaga räkelt bei ihrem Auftritt sich auf einem Moped. Als sie absteigt verrutscht ihr orange-rotes Minikleid und eröffnet der Menge einen kurzen Blick auf eine deutliche Beule in ihre Unterhose. Ist Lady Gaga gar ein Lord Gaga?


*Dafür schäme ich mich nicht ...*
Lady Gaga hat offenbar weibliche und männliche Geschlechtsmerkmale. Darauf angesprochen sagte die 23-Jährige dem Onlinemagazin Gone Hollywood: «Ich habe einen kleinen Penis. Ich schäme mich deswegen nicht, aber ich erzähle es eben nicht überall herum. Ich meine, wir reden ja auch nicht die ganze Zeit über unsere Vaginanen. Aber gut, ich habe eben beides: Eine Vagina und einen Penis. Und ich bin heiss und sexy.»(Tages-Anzeiger)


PR-Gag(a) oder nicht? Hier dürft ihr eure Meinung ablassen


----------



## Tokko (7 Aug. 2009)

"Die" wird mir immer unheimlicher...


----------



## Crash (7 Aug. 2009)

Tokko schrieb:


> "Die" wird mir immer unheimlicher...




rofl1rofl1rofl1 Mir auch !!! rofl1rofl1rofl1


----------



## General (7 Aug. 2009)

och nöööööö, aber einen schönen Knackarsch hat sie


----------



## Ch_SAs (7 Aug. 2009)

Habe die Gerüchte mitbekommen und gehofft, dass sie nicht wahr sind. :thx: Buterfly für die Infos. Aber zum Post 

, ich weiß nicht ob mir jetzt noch gerne ihre Bilder an schauen werde.


----------



## jehuty24 (7 Aug. 2009)

Ist doch eh nur PR.


----------



## JayP (10 Aug. 2009)

Ob PR Gag(a) oder nicht,

finde Sie und ihre Musik nervtötend:3dthumbup:


----------



## hartbaer (12 Aug. 2009)

es gibt wieder spekulation ,wie damals vor 30 jahren mit amanda lear ob männlein oder weiblein


----------



## AMUN (12 Aug. 2009)

hartbaer schrieb:


> es gibt wieder spekulation ,wie damals vor 30 jahren mit amanda lear ob männlein oder weiblein



Die kennt hier doch keiner lol6

Das ist nur nee verrutschte Muschibinde


----------



## FranziScherzy (12 Aug. 2009)

DAS glaubt ihr jawohl selbst nicht?? lol

Hier noch ein schönes Twitterzitat von ihr:
"Love you Japan! Pokerface just went #1! Thanku!!. My show was so good last night.* I just had to go home and suck my own hermie dick, suckka*"

lol3lol2lol1lol5lol7lol4rofl1rofl3

Ja, schon witzig, wie viele auf das Gerücht draufsteigen und es auch noch glauben.
Gibt doch noch viel mehr Bilder, wo man KEINEN "Penis" sieht!!


----------



## Ferenc (19 Aug. 2009)

wenn schon - Haupsache echt


----------



## RustyRyan (20 Aug. 2009)

rofl1rofl1rofl1

...die fand ich noch nie gut. Die ganzen Armen Jungs die jetzt nicht wissen was sie machen sollen lol1


----------



## Katzun (21 Aug. 2009)

nee, das ist nix für mich


----------



## RalfCux (21 Aug. 2009)

Hauptsache man kommt irgendwie in die Schlagzeilen, bekommt so die gewünschte Aufmerksamkeit, und verkauft dadurch die ein oder andere CD zusätzlich. Irgendwo hat das Methode, die vermarktet sich total und nimmt alles mit was sie bekommen kann. Irgendwann hat sie Ausgesorgt, macht dann nur noch Musik und dementiert ihre Jugendsünden, oder verschwindet ganz einfach von der Bildfläche und genießt das Leben...


----------

